# Milk = losing weight?



## AKIRA (Nov 2, 2006)

Ive heard from time to time that drinking milk helps in losing weight.  I even heard it AGAIN last night on The Biggest Loser, but they dont say exactly *clearly *why.

I met someone that called milk "liquid sugar."  And with the nutrition facts printed on the back, it does in fact, say that the carbs are mostly lactose (sugar).

So, what is it about milk that causes this...possible myth?


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Nov 2, 2006)

Milk, inlike many liquids, is filling, when ever you get hungry, drink a glass of milk.

for me if i am hungry and dont have food around, i drink about a 1l of milk (i love milk) and i often forget i was hungry at all for a few hours.


----------



## nni (Nov 2, 2006)

that would be the only reason i can see.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 2, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Ive heard from time to time that drinking milk helps in losing weight. I even heard it AGAIN last night on The Biggest Loser, but they dont say exactly *clearly *why.
> 
> I met someone that called milk "liquid sugar." And with the nutrition facts printed on the back, it does in fact, say that the carbs are mostly lactose (sugar).
> 
> So, what is it about milk that causes this...possible myth?


 
I saw that too, I could never stop drinking milk reguardless. Just too good.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 2, 2006)

Other then my shakes I haven't touched milk since I was 18. 

When I was a kids I would drink probably close to a litre a day.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2006)

I wrote a few paragraphs for the online magazine last year on this.  Here is what I wrote.



> Milk Does the Body Good
> 
> New studies suggest that calcium coming from dairy allows the body to burn fat quicker. Foods such as cheese, milk, yogurt, beans, legumes, broccoli and most dark-green leafy vegetables are a good source of calcium.
> 
> ...


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 2, 2006)

some info

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...Retrieve&dopt=abstractplus&list_uids=15090625



> *Calcium and dairy acceleration of weight and fat loss during energy restriction in obese adults.*
> 
> 
> *Zemel MB*,
> ...


----------



## nni (Nov 2, 2006)

i also read that the studies that promote dairy products as accelerating fat loss were flawed.

by no means do i say stop though, skim milk and yogurt are important parts of my cut.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah most of the studies I have read are refering to obese people.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah most of the studies I have read are refering to *obese people*.



Right, the thing is that it is difficult (pretty much impossible) to take research performend on sick people (in this case obese people) and generalize it to the entire public.

The results would probably be different if the subjects in the study only had to lose, say, 10lbs.  Or they weren't obese, maybe just sligthly over weight.

Interesting stuff none the less.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Good article Jodi thank you.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 2, 2006)

So taking calcium supplements wouldnt be as good as, well, drinking milk, eh.  Wonder why that is

Milk does seem filling to me too.  If I dont get a last meal in at the end of the day, Ill drink a cup+ of milk and it will be enough to shut my stomach up.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have been drinking close to 1/3 gallon of skim milk a day for probably about 2 weeks now to replace soda cravings.  I didn't think about it until this thread but it is very filling since it's fairly unchuggable, unlike water in which is nice but I'm constanly chugging it so it's lots of refilling glasses and finally just eating something.  I haven't lost any weight since I've started drinking milk nor have I tried, in fact I'm fairly sure I've gained weight if anything, but it still feels better having drunk it than not


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Nov 2, 2006)

yes, i wouldnt say i am losing weight from milk. but my diet for sure isnt that great

but it would explain as a kid and being younger when i was active i remained thin, all i drank was milk, milk, milk, 4L a day was normal for me, i loved the stuff, now i am probably closer to 2-3L a day.


----------



## wazzup (Nov 2, 2006)

Apart from the calcium, milk will coagulate in the stomach, forming a thick substance that will take far longer to leave the stomach than a mere fluid would.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 3, 2006)

I can't stand milk. I drink soy milk.


----------



## Valias (Nov 3, 2006)

Enjoy those phytoestrogens.


----------



## djmvfc (Nov 3, 2006)

Only thing milk is good for is calcium. It will make you gain weight and play @$## with your cholesterol level. Friend of mine drank a half gallon or more per day, doctor wanted to put him on Lipitor ( God forbid!). He stopped the milk and chol level went back to normal. Another thing about milk is that the pasteurization process oxidizes the cholesterol in it and makes it prone to clog your arteries (go study oxidized cholesterol). Now, if you drank milk straight from the cow, you wouldn't have that problem, but sooner or later would probably get some kind of disease from that. Take your calcium/magnesium/zinc and stay away from pasteurized milk is my advice.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 3, 2006)

I dont know about that.  Thats ONE person versus a fixed study.  There could of been other variables to cause that.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2006)

djmvfc said:


> Only thing milk is good for is calcium. It will make you gain weight and play @$## with your cholesterol level. Friend of mine drank a half gallon or more per day, doctor wanted to put him on Lipitor ( God forbid!). He stopped the milk and chol level went back to normal. Another thing about milk is that the pasteurization process oxidizes the cholesterol in it and makes it prone to clog your arteries (go study oxidized cholesterol). Now, if you drank milk straight from the cow, you wouldn't have that problem, but sooner or later would probably get some kind of disease from that. Take your calcium/magnesium/zinc and stay away from pasteurized milk is my advice.



How can you make that generalization based on the fact that your friend drank half a gallon or more of milk per day?  It wasn't the milk.  It was the fact that your friend is a moron.  Anything in excess is not going to be good.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2006)

Let me guess the whole pastuerization thing in lines with Mercola?


----------



## djmvfc (Nov 3, 2006)

No mercola on the pasteurization. Go and study Oxidized Cholesterol and where it comes from.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 3, 2006)

Valias said:


> Enjoy those phytoestrogens.



I'll take my chances.

Meanwhile, enjoy all the hormones you are probably getting from milk.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2006)

vortrit said:


> I'll take my chances.
> 
> Meanwhile, enjoy all the hormones you are probably getting from milk.


That's why you buy organic dairy products.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 3, 2006)

Jodi said:


> That's why you buy organic dairy products.



If I can find any, I will try it. They had a place, or company, that stocked organic dairy products around here, but they closed down. They may have something else around...


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2006)

Horizon is sold in most regular grocery stores now.

www.horizonorganic.com


----------



## vortrit (Nov 3, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Horizon is sold in most regular grocery stores now.
> 
> www.horizonorganic.com



Well, I'm not sure if they have it or not. I go to a bigger city to shop every week anyway, so either way, I will try it.

I grew up on a dairy farm, and I just can't STAND that regular milk they sell at the store. It literally makes me sick.

Oddly enough, I don't have any problems with any other dairy products like cottage cheese, etc...


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 3, 2006)

Jodi said:


> That's why you buy organic dairy products.



Ummmm what the hell do those taste like?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 3, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Ummmm what the hell do those taste like?



Usually way better than the regular stuff.

I did buy some organic horizone fat free milk. It was actually pretty good.


----------



## poloblue22 (Nov 3, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Ummmm what the hell do those taste like?





Organic milk is probably the best tasting milk you will ever taste. I seriously would recommend it to anyone switch to organic milk and I promise you won't look back.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 4, 2006)

Hmm.  I wonder where I could taste a sample..

It doesnt have the shitty after taste that whole milk has does it?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 4, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Hmm.  I wonder where I could taste a sample..
> 
> It doesnt have the shitty after taste that whole milk has does it?



Not at all. Trust me, I hate regular milk. I got the organic milk and it's pretty damn good. You should just buy a half gallon and try it. It's delicious. No after taste!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 24, 2006)

I'd hate to say it... But even though I do like the taste of the organic milk better, I've noticed it does the same thing as the regular kind, which is... rip my fucking stomach apart. I mean everytime I drink it I've noticed it feels like daggers being stuck into my stomach. I guess I am better off avoiding milk altogether instead of even bothering with the soy milk, like I was drinking for awhile.... (?)


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 25, 2006)

> So taking calcium supplements wouldnt be as good as, well, drinking milk, eh. Wonder why that is



Calcium taken by itself can only be properly utilized by the body in a very limited fashion.  Calcium like all vitamins and minerals have synergistic relationships with each other when taken in specific amounts.  Milk being a more natural (not man made supplement) way to get calcium, it is supplied and supported by the other compounds properly balanced in the mix.

I don't have my sources in front of me and I'm in a bit of a rush but there are studies you can read that will tell you how to properly supplement calcium in taking it along with other vitamins and minerals.

Jodi is dead right about the organic dairy.  Inorganic milk and other dairy is loaded with cow growth hormones on top of the fact that cows milk in general is designed to nourish young calves, not humans.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 28, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> Calcium taken by itself can only be properly utilized by the body in a very limited fashion.  Calcium like all vitamins and minerals have synergistic relationships with each other when taken in specific amounts.  Milk being a more natural (not man made supplement) way to get calcium, it is supplied and supported by the other compounds properly balanced in the mix.
> 
> I don't have my sources in front of me and I'm in a bit of a rush but there are studies you can read that will tell you how to properly supplement calcium in taking it along with other vitamins and minerals.
> 
> *Jodi is dead right about the organic dairy.  Inorganic milk and other dairy is loaded with cow growth hormones on top of the fact that cows milk in general is designed to nourish young calves, not humans.*




So what is bad about that?


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Seems like to me nothing is 100% natural anymore anyways. Most animals are put on steroids at some point or another. Rather its dairy or good ole meat its probably been all jacked up.


----------



## the nut (Nov 28, 2006)

Milk makes you strong like bull!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 30, 2006)

It is a shame it is that way in the states. In Australia it is illegal to use steroids - has been for about 30 yrs now....


----------



## bjz (Dec 2, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> Calcium taken by itself can only be properly utilized by the body in a very limited fashion.  Calcium like all vitamins and minerals have synergistic relationships with each other when taken in specific amounts.  Milk being a more natural (not man made supplement) way to get calcium, it is supplied and supported by the other compounds properly balanced in the mix.
> 
> I don't have my sources in front of me and I'm in a bit of a rush but there are studies you can read that will tell you how to properly supplement calcium in taking it along with other vitamins and minerals.
> 
> Jodi is dead right about the organic dairy.  Inorganic milk and other dairy is loaded with cow growth hormones on top of the fact that cows milk in general is designed to nourish young calves, not humans.



Ok what do you think this does to the body.  Weight gain?  Screw up hormonal balance?  What does the growth hormones do to the h uman body?


----------



## Valias (Dec 2, 2006)

What's good for a calf doesn't necessarily mean its bad for a human, us animals are highly similar. So similar in fact one can study the development of fly larvae and learn a wealth of information about us humans from it.


----------



## Bernie2 (Dec 17, 2006)

The cows estrogens concentrate in the milk.  Cows milk has more estrogen than the cows female blood.  It is mainly bound to the fat.  Very Very small amounts of relatively innert estrogens are bound to whey protein.  IGF-1 has been linked to increases in cancer.  I personally have quit drinking milk.  I use 2 scoops of vanilla whey and 1 cup destilled water for breakfast cereal.  Look out for your drinking water as well.  Women flushing there BC pills causing hormone levels to rise in rivers.  Fish are getting all wierd.  I looked pretty deep into this whole estrogen level thing.  Estrogen will mess up us natural male lifters. Don't like soy either.  Drinking water is treated primarily to kill microorganism that would make us sick.  Toxins and hormones who knows?


----------



## plewser2006 (Dec 17, 2006)

i dont mean to cross anyones judgment but... does anyone else think that birth controll pills being flushed away is in any way going to effect anyone in this forum???

i mean... it sounds a little far fetched to me...


----------



## Valias (Dec 18, 2006)

Bernie2 said:


> Women flushing there BC pills causing hormone levels to rise in rivers.



Darn those women, making babies behind our backs and trying to sabotage our weight lifting efforts.


----------



## the nut (Dec 18, 2006)

plewser2006 said:


> does anyone else think that birth controll pills being flushed away is in any way going to effect anyone in this forum???


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 18, 2006)

Bernie2 said:


> The cows estrogens concentrate in the milk. Cows milk has more estrogen than the cows female blood. It is mainly bound to the fat. Very Very small amounts of relatively innert estrogens are bound to whey protein. IGF-1 has been linked to increases in cancer. I personally have quit drinking milk. I use 2 scoops of vanilla whey and 1 cup destilled water for breakfast cereal. Look out for your drinking water as well. Women flushing there BC pills causing hormone levels to rise in rivers. Fish are getting all wierd. I looked pretty deep into this whole estrogen level thing. Estrogen will mess up us natural male lifters. Don't like soy either. Drinking water is treated primarily to kill microorganism that would make us sick. Toxins and hormones who knows?


Good to see that high quality and factual information is still being given out...


----------



## Bernie2 (Dec 18, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Good to see that high quality and factual information is still being given out...



http://www.usatoday.com/tech/science/discoveries/2006-09-06-intersex-fish_x.htm

http://www.rachel.org/bulletin/bulletin.cfm?Issue_ID=578

These are just a couple of sites that get into the water and estrogen and other chemical issues.  I would rather be safe than sorry.  I doesn't get any more pure than distilled.  Lots of testing done on water near sewage facilities showing high levels of potent estrogens like estradiol.  Super high nitrate levels in the river my city gets its drinking water also.  Likely cause for bladder cancer.    I recomend you research it out for yourself.


----------



## Bernie2 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Estrogen in the Water*

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2087-1715014,00.html

http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/news/cityregion/s_459990.html

Carnegie Mellon University chemists say they have discovered an environmentally friendly way to destroy harmful female sex hormones that contaminate rivers and streams and sometimes drinking water. 
Estrogens enter the environment after being excreted by livestock that naturally produce these chemicals, or are flushed into sewers by the estimated 16 million American women who take birth control pills. 

Until now, no practical way existed to break down these hormones in wastewater. They have been linked to developmental disorders and reproductive complications in fish and other wildlife, and could pose a threat to human health, said CMU chemist Colin Horwitz, whose findings will be presented today at a meeting of the Green Chemistry and Engineering Conference in Washington. 

"These chemicals have been found in the environment at very low levels, but they are very potent," said Gerald LeBlanc, an environmental toxicologist at North Carolina State University. "The goal is to break these things down so they lose their estrogenic activity in a way that doesn't create other problems." 


This is a site that gets into the issue water and estrogen and other chemical issues.  Don't just take my word on it.


----------

